# overweight 1 year old???



## daisy_doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

hello, I need some help please, I have a one year old golden named Daisy I got her when she was 8 months and she has been doing great. For the past month or so she seems to be getting fatter by her ribs. I can see the dent for where hips are, if I touch where her ribs should be I can barely feel them. She get exercised around my property every day for and hour or more, all she does is run and chase the birds. She also plays with my other dog all day when I am not home. So I am not sure why she is seeming to gain weight around her ribs. She is eating adult dog food specifically Purina One Smartblend dog food, she gets 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups at night. Can someone tell me if she is overweight or not please thank you so much.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You should be able to feel the ribs without much pressure. It sounds like Daisy is eating 6 cups of food a day? That is way too much. In comparison, our two Goldens eat 2 cups a day each of Fromm grain free. If you're feeding what the bag recommends, remember that their goal is to sell more dog food and it really differs for each dog. I would cut her back to 3 cups or so per day. She's don't growing so she doesn't need any more calories than an adult dog.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have had five goldens and all but one ate no more then two cups a day One cup in the morning and one in the evening. The fifth golden Sunny was a super easy keeper and she got a cup and half. ArchersMom is right dog food bags are there to make you feed more so they sell more. And each dog is individual but I recommend cutting back to 1 1/2 cups morning and night and see if that slims her down. You might need to cut more but that's a good start.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Like the others said, she is not a growing dog anymore, so she will need to eat less than she did before.
My pup is only 5 months old and she ate 5 cups of food for a few days during her 13-14th week when she had a growth spurt, but cut back on her own since then and has only done that again a day or two since. Just for a frame of reference. 
Also, you didn't mention what your dog gets for treats/human food? That also has to be taken into account.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

6 cups a days is about twice the amount she should be eating. Cut her back to 3 cups total per day over a week or more.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Six cups of food per day sounds like too much food. I suggest cutting her back to about 3 cups per day.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

daisy_doodle said:


> hello, I need some help please, I have a one year old golden named Daisy I got her when she was 8 months and she has been doing great. For the past month or so she seems to be getting fatter by her ribs. I can see the dent for where hips are, if I touch where her ribs should be I can barely feel them. She get exercised around my property every day for and hour or more, all she does is run and chase the birds. She also plays with my other dog all day when I am not home. So I am not sure why she is seeming to gain weight around her ribs. She is eating adult dog food specifically Purina One Smartblend dog food, she gets 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups at night. Can someone tell me if she is overweight or not please thank you so much.


6 cups per day? Duh.

PS. Running around chasing birds is not real exercise for a 1 yr old.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Since she's used to being fed the rate from a feed packet, she's going to be hungry unless she gets something else. (I do agree she seems to be getting about twice what I'd expect a dog to eat.) So, to fill her stomach, try to add some unsalted canned green beans, or steamed veg or even raw carrot. Good luck with her diet!


----------

